# hostipitalité - φιλοεχθροξενία



## israfel (Oct 6, 2016)

Έχω ριχτεί στη μελέτη αλλά συχνά μου κάνετε παρέα στα διαλείμματα.. Σας θυμήθηκα και απόψε, αιτία το άρθρο του Κακολύρη Γ. με τίτλο "_Η ηθική της φιλοξενίας: Ο Ζακ Ντεριντά για την απροϋπόθετη και την υπό όρους φιλοξενία_", στο ειδικό τεύχος Ε.Κ.Ε. 'Μετανάστευση, φύλο και επισφάλειες σε συνθήκες κρίσης' (Β'-Γ'/2013,140-14, επιμ. Αθανασίου Α., Τσιμουρής Γ.).

Επομένως, η φιλοξενία αρχίζει με μια προϋπόθεση, που είναι η κυριότητα ενός οίκου εκ μέρους του οικοδεσπότη (όπως, άλλωστε, μαρτυρεί και η λέξη «οικοδεσπότης»). Αυτή είναι μια «προϋπόθεση» που, σύμφωνα με τον Ντεριντά, βαρύνει την υπό όρους φιλοξενία. Η δική μας αντίρρηση είναι ότι όχι μόνο η υπό όρους φιλοξενία αλλά η φιλοξενία εν γένει δεν μπορεί ποτέ να είναι απροϋπόθετη, ακριβώς γιατί προϋποθέτει την κατοχή ή την κυριότητα ενός οίκου από την πλευρά του οικοδεσπότη. Η ιδέα της απροϋπόθετης φιλοξενίας, η οποία από την ίδια τη φύση της αποκλείει κάθε προϋπόθεση, δεν είναι μόνο «αδύνατη» (όπως θα δούμε να υποστηρίζει ο ίδιος ο Ντεριντά) αλλά είναι και άτοπη, άσκεπτη, εφόσον δεν μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε μια φιλοξενία η οποία να μην προϋποθέτει την κατοχή ή την κυριότητα ενός οίκου, δηλαδή την ύπαρξη ενός οικοδεσπότη με όλη εκείνη τη δύναμη που τον περιβάλλει και τον καθιστά ικανό να φιλοξενεί. 
Αλλά ας επιστρέψουμε στον Ντεριντά και στη σχέση φιλοξενίας και δύναμης-εξουσίας. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει, επίσης, φιλοξενία χωρίς χρονικούς περιορισμούς (δεν μπορεί, για παράδειγμα, να επισκεφθεί κάποιος ως φιλοξενούμενος το σπίτι κάποιου άλλου και να εγκατασταθεί εκεί για πάντα), όπως δεν υπάρχει φιλοξενία χωρίς αριθμητικούς περιορισμούς (δεν μπορεί, για παράδειγμα, κάποιος να είναι προσκεκλημένος σε ένα σπίτι και να φέρει μαζί του όλους τους συγγενείς και όλους τους φίλους του), ο οικοδεσπότης ασκεί την κυριαρχία του με το να επιλέγει, να φιλτράρει, να διαλέγει τους καλεσμένους του, τους επισκέπτες του ή τους φιλοξενούμενούς του, εκείνους στους οποίους αποφασίζει να προσφέρει το δικαίωμα επίσκεψης ή φιλοξενίας, αλλά και με το να ορίζει το διάστημα για το οποίο μπορούν να παραμείνουν.
Συνεπώς, υπάρχει πάντα κάποια μορφή εχθρότητας, έστω και ελάχιστης, σε κάθε πράξη φιλοξενίας, δηλαδή η φιλοξενία φέρει πάντα εντός της το αντίθετό της, με αποτέλεσμα να αποτελεί μια ορισμένη «φιλοεχθροξενία» («hostipitalité»), πράγμα που αντανακλάται, άλλωστε, και στην ετυμολογία της. Η γαλλική και η αγγλική λέξη για τη «φιλοξενία» είναι «hospitalité» και «hospitality» αντίστοιχα ενώ και οι δύο προέρχονται από τη λατινική λέξη hospes, που σχηματίζεται από το hostis, που αρχικά σήμαινε τον «ξένο» και στη συνέχεια έλαβε την έννοια του εχθρού ή του «εχθρικού» ξένου (hostilis), και τη λέξη pets (potis,potes, potentia), το να έχει κάποιος δύναμη. Συνεπώς, ο αποκλεισμός, η αδικία, μια ορισμένη βία, και δη μια ορισμένη «επιορκία» απέναντι στον απόλυτο νόμο της φιλοξενίας αρχίζει αμέσως, από το κατώφλι του δικαιώματος στη φιλοξενία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2016)

Ωραίο. Ευχαριστούμε!

Δύο προβλήματα: (α) Δεν είναι σίγουρη η σχέση _hospes_ και _hostis_. Θα παραθέσω τις σχετικές σημειώσεις από το _Word Origins_ του Ayto.

(β) Δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά με τη φιλοσοφία. Κυρίως γιατί με μπερδεύει. Λέει εδώ: «Συνεπώς, υπάρχει πάντα κάποια μορφή εχθρότητας, έστω και ελάχιστης, σε κάθε πράξη φιλοξενίας». Μα κάθε επιλογή μας δεν περιλαμβάνει εκτός από αυτό που επιλέγει τον αποκλεισμό των υπόλοιπων; Ε, δεν το κάνουμε θέμα κάθε φορά. Θα έχουμε πρόβλημα και στη δημιουργία ορολογίας.


Ετυμολογίες: (Οι αριθμοί σε [ ] δείχνουν αιώνα εισόδου της λέξης στη γλώσσα.)

* hospital *[13] 
Like _ hospices_, _ hostels_, and _ hotels_, _ hospitals _were originally simply places at which guests were received. The word comes via Old French _ hospital _from medieval Latin _ hospitāle_, a noun use of the adjective _ hospitālis _‘of a guest’. This in turn was derived from _ hospit_-, the stem of Latin _ hospes _‘guest, host’. In English, _ hospital _began its semantic shift in the 15th century, being used for a ‘home for the elderly or infirm, or for down-and-outs’; and the modern sense ‘place where the sick are treated’ first appeared in the 16th century. The original notion of ‘receiving guests’ survives, of course, in _ hospitality _[14] and _ hospitable _[16]. _ Hospice _[19] comes via French from Latin _ hospiti__ um _‘hospitality’, another derivative of _ hospes_.

* host *Indo-European *_ ghostis _denoted ‘stranger’. From it were descended Germanic *_ gastiz _(source of English _ guest_), Greek _ xénos _‘guest, stranger’ (source of English _ xenon _and _ xenophobia_), and Latin _ hostis _‘stranger, enemy’. This original meaning is retained in the derived adjective _ hostile _[16], but the noun itself in postclassical times came to mean ‘army’, and that is where (via Old French) English got _ host _‘army’ [13] from. Its main modern sense, ‘large number’, is a 17th-century development. But Latin had another noun, _ hospes _‘host’, which was probably derived from _ hostis_. Its stem form, _ hospit_-, passed into Old French as _ hoste _(whose modern French descendant _ hôte _means both ‘host’ and ‘guest’). English borrowed this in the 13th century, giving it a second noun _ host_, quite distinct in meaning, but ultimately of the same origin. (Other English words that owe their existence to Latin _ hospes _include _ hospice_, _ hospital_, _ hostel_, _ hotel_, and _ ostler_.) But that is not the end of the _ host _story. English has yet another noun _ host_, meaning ‘bread of the Eucharist’ [14]. This comes via Old French _ hoiste _from Latin _ hostia _‘sacrifice, victim’.​


----------



## rogne (Oct 6, 2016)

Προφανώς η πηγή των Ντεριντά-Κακολύρη για τα φιλοσοφικο-ετυμολογικά είναι ο Μπενβενίστ: http://chs.harvard.edu/CHS/article/display/3898. Ωραία αναγνώσματα, έτσι ή αλλιώς...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 7, 2016)

Και από το _hospitium_, να προσθέσω, προέρχεται και το _σπίτι_. Βλέπω τώρα ότι έχει ήδη αναφερθεί παλαιότερα, οπότε παραπέμπω εκεί για λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## israfel (Nov 19, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Και από το _hospitium_, να προσθέσω, προέρχεται και το _σπίτι_. Βλέπω τώρα ότι έχει ήδη αναφερθεί παλαιότερα, οπότε παραπέμπω εκεί για λεπτομέρειες.



Ευχαριστώ όλους-ες σας, το λινκ ό,τι έπρεπε...


----------

